# The moon at 7:30 AM...



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

I've been testing my new camera and getting some great shots. I took this one Sunday at 7:30 in the morning. The zoom is 20x.










And a couple bonus ones...


----------



## Dana (Dec 4, 2009)

Great shots!


----------



## Carol Hanrahan (Mar 31, 2009)

Love those pics!  The moon shot is awesome!  I have two cats that could be twins of yours!


----------



## Luna (Jan 20, 2010)

The moon looks great!
And I really like the cats...  
Are they yours?


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Luna said:


> The moon looks great!
> And I really like the cats...
> Are they yours?


Thanks, yup they are my babies...Lola & London


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Carol Hanrahan said:


> Love those pics! The moon shot is awesome! I have two cats that could be twins of yours!


Thanks Carol, I would love to see your furbabies.


----------



## BlueEyedMum (Nov 26, 2009)

Dana said:


> Great shots!


Thanks Dana, I'm having so much fun with it.


----------

